# Camping and Caravan club site Devizes, any info pse



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Was going to stay at the above site but it appears that the max length is 26feet. (Mine is 27) Does anyone know if that is the case before I ring. Has anyone stayed ther recently, is the restriction the site itself or are the access roads poor. Help please, been recommended to stay there. Will ring them tomorrow anyway to double check what the web site says but would appreciate anyone views.
Thanks Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Devizes*

Phone in advance direct to the site, they can take RV's there.

Russell


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Spent a few days there last year with our friends. Vans are 8.5m and 8.8m in length. No problems with entry or pitching. Good site with pub next door (3 magpies) and a good 4 mile walk into Devises up the Cain lock flight (about 20 locks) (but there is a little tea room at the top)

Enjoy

Andy


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for that everyone, will ring in morning, seems strange that their website wont let you book anything over 26 feet. I thought perhaps it was a difficult site with poor access roads to get to but if you have been there and RV,s it cant, be that.
Thanks again, Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm on the site at the moment.

There are three whopping great RV's on site as well, and one has to be a 40 footer.

Make sure you fill with water as the taps may be frozen, although at least one is working at the moment.

The toilet/shower block is ok and there is some inside taps for containers to be filled in an emergency.

We had a couple of snow flurries this afternoon and, according to the forecast,expecting a major snowfall in the next 6 to 12 hours.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent site with no access problems that we could see - we are only 7m though....

The pub next door is good, the walk up the Cain flight into Devizes is well worth it - the locks are good if there are boats going through.

Also worth visiting Lacock and Lacock Abbey - on route back to motorway but lovely village with good pubs and very recognisable from many TV appearances in period dramas. Lacock Abbey (National Trust) - probably closed at the moment - was used for part of Harry Potter films and such things as Pride and Prejudice, Cranford, The Other Boleyn Girl and others

Also houses Fox Talbot Photographic Museum (is open at weekends I think).

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-lacockabbeyvillage

Great site - we really enjoyed staying there.

Dave


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Once again thanks, for the comments, I think RV,s would have found it difficult if access roads were poor, like single track or something
Anyway gonna ring and book tomorrow
Regards, dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They put big vans onto a separate RV area to the right as you go in.


----------

